# Help Identifying Cichlids



## evanjames (Mar 5, 2013)

Good afternoon everyone. I recently acquired 5 cichlids from the lfs, being of two different species. One, in the first link, are a nice blue. They are not shy at all, and often seem to be playing a game where they swim up to the top of my tank, then suddenly race down to the bottom. Two of them are seemingly inseparable, and the third often joins in their game and swims with them in a follow-the-leader fashion through the caves. 
*Please note that the fish that appears whitish in the picture is the same color as the other one, simply distorted by the camera. The sand is also darker. 

http://instagram.com/p/W0hqfRr8YO/

The second type is kind of interesting. They are black with red fins, and after I released them into my tank they disappeared into dark caves. One of them didn't even come out until an hour later, when he stuck his head out. Now they swim around the rocks together, seemingly eating pieces of sand. I could hardly get a picture, as they would swim away into caves if I approached. 

http://instagram.com/p/W0iPymL8Y9/

Does anyone know what these species are? They may be too small to tell, as they are only about an inch. Also, when should my cichlids start to eat? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maine_Fish (Apr 7, 2012)

My best guess is that the blue ones in the first picture might be Kenyi Cichlids (??). Have no idea on the second picture.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I sure its Not kenyi. Maybe afra or demasoni, elongatus or zebra, They look very young. The second kind of looks like a Tropheus Was is much more expesive?


----------



## evanjames (Mar 5, 2013)

They were all in an aquarium labeled "assorted cichlids" for $5. I think the first is demasoni, they have darkened a lot since the picture so that they look like demasoni. 

I'll try to get a better picture after I get some more, they are really shy and avoid me currently.


----------



## Maine_Fish (Apr 7, 2012)

Demasoni would have been my second guess.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

P. Acei would be next guess on the second one. Or a "rusty".


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

It's also entirely possible they are hybrids, thus a true identification may not be possible.

As you noted they immediately went to the caves, they will fight over them if theres not enough for each to have it's own cave.

They are most likely vegetarian, as the majority of Malawi cichlids are. Try dropping an algae wafer in and see if they show interest in that. Although it could take a few tries before they recognize it as food.


----------

